# Lookin rp, open to many things



## Bluefiremark II (Dec 18, 2018)

Hello! As the title says, I'm looking for people to roleplay with! What type you ask? Well, let me list a few. I am looking for people to do growth, paw, adventure, slice of life, etc. If you'd like to do Nsfw, or something else i might be willing to try, just ask me about it. Pretty much anything really. If you have something in mind, just ask me about it.

For rps, I'm fine with any size, any gender, and most species. No humans- only anthros or ferals- unless it's an adventury rp, then humans are okay. As for any other detail, you can ask me for anything else when you message me.

Here's my contact information:
bluefiremarkII#2898 for discord
BluefiremarkII on furaffinity
And bluefiremark II on google hangouts. If you want to rp me elsewhere, you can ask me, but those are the main three. If you want a garunteed, quick, response, then discords the best place.


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Dec 19, 2018)

Bump


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Dec 23, 2018)

Bump


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Jan 14, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Red_Lead (Jan 14, 2019)

Yet again, another thread is trying to escape death. Neat idea though.


----------



## Linkin Spark (Jan 15, 2019)

I'm fine with whatever you got. Horror, adventure, crime investigation, sci-fi, etc, I'm all cool with 'em, as long as the nsfw, growth, paw and other of those "stuffs" are kept to a minimum.

And I prefer rp'ing here if that's fine with you.


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Jan 15, 2019)

Linkin Spark said:


> I'm fine with whatever you got. Horror, adventure, crime investigation, sci-fi, etc, I'm all cool with 'em, as long as the nsfw, growth, paw and other of those "stuffs" are kept to a minimum.
> 
> And I prefer rp'ing here if that's fine with you.


As i am here, I'm fine with many subjects. And if you'd like to rp here that's fine. I can do it here, just don't except anything of fast responses all the time.


----------



## Linkin Spark (Jan 15, 2019)

I don't mind slow responses.
So I have this one plot in mind, lemme know if there's something you want changed.

I'd be some sort of blacksmith in a medieval era, but one day when going out to mine the materials, I stumble in the dark. When I get out, I find myself in a sci-fi world (an entirely different dimension, not just in the future). Pretty much like Samurai Jack... but not that cool, lol.
I try to go back the way I came from, only to find that it's a dead-end, and see that I'm stuck here for whatever reason you can think of, and need to find another way out.

How's that ?


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Jan 16, 2019)

Linkin Spark said:


> I don't mind slow responses.
> So I have this one plot in mind, lemme know if there's something you want changed.
> 
> I'd be some sort of blacksmith in a medieval era, but one day when going out to mine the materials, I stumble in the dark. When I get out, I find myself in a sci-fi world (an entirely different dimension, not just in the future). Pretty much like Samurai Jack... but not that cool, lol.
> ...


It sounds good. I'd be willing to do that.


----------



## Linkin Spark (Jan 16, 2019)

Bluefiremark II said:


> It sounds good. I'd be willing to do that.


Sweet. You wanna start first, or I do ?


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Jan 16, 2019)

Linkin Spark said:


> Sweet. You wanna start first, or I do ?


You may start first


----------



## Wolfytheawesome (Jan 17, 2019)

hello there


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Jan 17, 2019)

Wolfytheawesome said:


> hello there


Hello


----------



## Wolfytheawesome (Jan 17, 2019)

Bluefiremark II said:


> Hello


I could also roleplay with ya. Although I would like to know what is your roleplaying style?


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Jan 17, 2019)

Wolfytheawesome said:


> I could also roleplay with ya. Although I would like to know what is your roleplaying style?


Roleplay style? I change it up to match my "partner" normally. Usually I'll use asterisk for actions and quotations for words, but i change it up sometimes.


----------



## Wolfytheawesome (Jan 17, 2019)

Bluefiremark II said:


> Roleplay style? I change it up to match my "partner" normally. Usually I'll use asterisk for actions and quotations for words, but i change it up sometimes.



Guess that's fair enough.Would you be up for setting up an adventure type roleplay, that may use multiple paragraphs of writing per post? Typically I  stick to using regular story/writing format with just quotations to signify speaking and everything else excluded outside of that. Although when I'm derping around and being silly something like 'pets' or 'boops' which I do a bit OOCily, I use asterisks to signify the action.

I could add you on discord if you wish to talk a bit more


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Jan 18, 2019)

Wolfytheawesome said:


> Guess that's fair enough.Would you be up for setting up an adventure type roleplay, that may use multiple paragraphs of writing per post? Typically I  stick to using regular story/writing format with just quotations to signify speaking and everything else excluded outside of that. Although when I'm derping around and being silly something like 'pets' or 'boops' which I do a bit OOCily, I use asterisks to signify the action.
> 
> I could add you on discord if you wish to talk a bit more


Yeah adding me on discord is best, i check here only a few times a day but I'm always on discord~


----------



## Universe (Jan 26, 2019)

Hello


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Jan 26, 2019)

The Universe said:


> Hello


Hello


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Mar 1, 2019)

This is still open~ if you'd like to rp just message me here, discord, google hangouts, or FA


----------



## Universe (Mar 1, 2019)

I would love to


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Mar 2, 2019)

Bump


----------

